# Anyone Riding With Aero Bars?



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

I guess I should technically stop posting on the “Commuting” sub-forum since I haven’t commuted on my bicycle since leaving Germany last summer. However, I’m always going to be a “Commuter” at heart so I will continue to post here.

A few weeks ago I finally knocked the dust off of my bike since moving back to the states and I’ve ridden for the past few weekends. During the first couple of times back on my bike, I couldn’t believe how extremely tired I was after about 30 miles into each ride. I’m beginning to my get my stamina back though.

I’m stilling adapting to the various changes of riding here as opposed to riding in Germany. One of the biggest differences is the cultural difference; which I kind of expected. This past weekend I had some guy in a pickup truck blow his horn in anger at me because I was taking up the edge of the road. Another change that I wasn’t as prepared for is the wind. After coming from a very hilly climate to a primarily flat one, I thought that riding here would be easy. The wind quickly gave me a rude awakening however. Riding with the wind is great, but riding against can be as hard as riding some of the steepest hills.

So my new great idea is to try Aero Bars and see if it helps me cut down on some wind resistance. Anyone else riding with Aero Bars on a commuter? I’ll upload pictures once I get everything in and on the bike.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

So where's "here" now since you left Germany? The wind here (my here) has been real bad lately. Always seems to somehow be blowing the wrong way. At the moment I'm not running aero's but planning on putting them back on for that very reason.
"In between choice words, the wind builds character."-Some fellow commuter the other day.


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

"Here" is Tampa Bay, Fl. I'm not sure if it is always as windy as it has been for the past few weeks or if it is just as of late. I know that the wind will eventually make me stronger. When i was in Germany, I HATED hills when I first started riding. It got to the point that I thought about getting an electric/gas assisted bike. But after a few months, I was used to the hills and I was racing people up long steep hills. I'm going to give Aero Bars a shot, I just have to do some rearanging on my handlebar.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

You hear the dark side calling! See ya over on the Bacchetta forum when your beard comes in 



Solomon76 said:


> One of the biggest differences is the cultural difference; which I kind of expected. This past weekend I had some guy in a pickup truck blow his horn in anger at me because I was taking up the edge of the road.


Like somebody asked just recently in another thread:
"What is it about Florida, anyway?"


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> You hear the dark side calling! See ya over on the Bacchetta forum when your beard comes in


If I could have test ridden one, I might have considered getting one while I was in Germany. I can no longer justify spending the money for a new one though and I don't have your welding skills to make my own.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I think I have some gathering dust in the basement...if it's all there you can have it for postage...they were left behind by a roadie  ...I will check


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

mtbxplorer said:


> I think I have some gathering dust in the basement...if it's all there you can have it for postage...they were left behind by a roadie  ...I will check


Thanks for the offer, but I've placed my order already. Hopefully I can have them on my bike by the weekend following this one. I'm interested in trying them out.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^^I`m interrested too- please post your impresions!
Solomon, FWIW, I was joking about the bent. If the traffic around there gives you that much grief, you`re probably much better off on a DF.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

I'd really like to try Dirt Drop style bars, keeping an out out for the On-One Midges on C-list. The benefit is, especially for a SS commuter, that they're wider. Downside being they're not quite as aero, but a lot better than flats.
Currently I have the On-One Mary's, with Ergon grips followed by bar tape and Aero levers. They work great, I can rest my hands on the flat hoods which also extends my reach a lot, lowering my body. At about 27 inches wide they're not for maneuvering cars, but very comfy. I ride a 46 mile loop commute, 4 days a week. 
The concern with the wide Mary's is that they stress a quill stem so much.
(BTW (for those that don't know) the 25.4 bars can be made to fit 26.0 road stems with a strip of aluminum from a soda can).


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

*First Photos*

I just finished installing the Aero Bars on my commuter. I've uploaded a couple of quick pictures. It was late by the time I finished, so I only rode down my street and back. It seems to be pretty comfortable, but I can tell that it will take some getting used to. It feels funny to have antlers on the front of my bike, but I guess I will get used to that as well. I still need to find new spots for my cycling computer and headlight.


----------



## FROZENSS (Mar 6, 2011)

Those areos scare me!! Haha so tall

Last summer I ran some profile designs t2+on my roady and they were pretty rad for a while. But I don't think I'd use them commuting. I don't even use them anymore.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh yeah- I forgot you had flat bars! Probably the first time I`ve seen them on flats. Say, I bet the "antlers" make great helmet/jacket hooks when you stop for lunch. THey look very long to me. Is it just because they`re on flat bars, or are they longer than most?

Frozen, I can see how riding in tense situations would be extra precarious with the aeros, but they don`t keep you from using the other positions, do they? I wouldn`t think so, but I`ve never tried, so maybe some unexpected consequences.


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

They look long, but when I'm laid out my hands fall right in place with the end of the bars. I rode about 35 miles today and I've already taken them off. The idea was good, but there are a few reasons why I decided to take them off.

1. Even with the wind, I wouldn't spend enough time in the Aero position to make the Aero Bars worth the awkwardness.

2. Riding on the bars in traffic is a little scary to say the least.

3. (Biggest reason I removed them) I had to use a longer flat bar to have room for the Aero Bars. My previous bar was the perfect length and the extra length made the new bar less comfortable. Being that I would spend about 90% of the time using the flat bars, I'd rather be more comfortable the majority of the time.

I guess I'll have to continue to fight the wind when it gets strong. As someone said earlier, it builds character.


----------

